#  Psychische Erkrankungen >   starke Suizidgedanken >

## Serious

Hallo,
Ich hab seit ca einem  Jahr.. immer wieder Suizid gedanken. Es fängt meistens mit schlechter Laune an und die sich über einen ganzen Tag hinweg zieht. Meistens Abends kommen mir dann wirklich extreme Selbstmordgedanken..
wie ich mich am besten umbringen könnte, wo und was ich vorher mache. 
Viele meiner Freunde meinen ich sei Depressiv, weil ich ihrer Meinung nach eine komische auffassung vom Leben habe.. Ich finde nämlich dass das Leben an sich sehr sinnlos ist..  
Wenn ich diese extremen Gedanken habe.. fällt es mir echt schwer wieder gute Laune zu bekommen.. oft zieht es sich dann über 1 woche oder 2 hin bis ich endlich mal wieder gute laune bekomme und für 1-2 Tage nicht an Selbstmord denke.. Ich weiß auch nicht, was mich daran hindert es nicht zu tun.. Freunde sind für mich kein Grund am Leben zu bleiben.. und Familie schon garnicht..
Wenn ich das hier so schreibe, kommt das vielleicht ganz locker rüber, aber wie gesagt, das ganze zieht sich jetzt schon über ein jahr hin..  
In letzer Zeit ist es aber schlimmer geworden. Damals hab ich nur gedacht ob ich mich irgendwann umbringen möchte.. Heute denk ich drüber nach wie ich es am besten tue.  
In psychologischer Behandlung bin ich nicht, weil ich davon einfach nicht viel halte.. und ich bezweifle dass es mir was bringt...  
Ich schreib das hier, weil ich es langsam selbst nichtmehr so normal finde.. und ich gerne mal "fremden" Rat dazu haben möchte.. 
mfg

----------


## spokes

Bei einer Depression ist neben der medikamentösen Behandlung (Antidepressiva) die Psychotherapie DIE Behandlung der Wahl. Es ist wissenschaftlich bewiesen, das eine Psychotherapie eine Depression (oder andere psychischen Erkrankungen) sehr wirksam ist.  
Klar kann man mit deinem Zustand mit rum rennen und nix machen. Nur muss man sich dann nicht wundern, wenn man auf einmal in die Akutpsychiatrie Zwangseingewiesen wird oder auf einmal sein Leben vor bei ist.  
Mein Rat:  Therapie anfangen.

----------


## Binchen

Hey, ich denke auch, dass es das Beste ist, wenn du dich in professionelle Behandlung begibst. Wenn du an deinem Zustand wirklich was ändern willst, dann solltest du es zumindest versuchen, und nicht von Vorhinein denken. dass es eh nichts bringt. Ich kann mich spokes nur anschliessen, es gibt genug wissenschaftliche beweise, die deutlich machen wie sinnvoll und erfolgreich eine Psychotherapie bei Depressionen ist.  
Mein Rat ebenfalls: Therapie anfangen

----------


## kaya

Hallo Serious, 
hast Du Lust mir eine Frage zu beantworten? 
Warum denkst Du, dass das Leben an sich sehr sinnlos ist? 
-"Fremder Rat" wird immer auf die Empfehlung für den Besuch beim Psychologen herauslaufen. Weil Suizidgedanken kein Schnupfen sind und Du für diese Problematik einen Fachmann brauchst. - 
LG

----------


## Stevie780

Hi, 
ich kann Dir aus eigener Erfahrung nur dringend raten Dich am besten sofort in eine Klinik zu begeben die eine oder auch mehrere Psychatrische Stationen hat!!!
Mit Suizidgedanken ist nicht zu spaßen besonders wenn man dazu eventuell noch Alkohol trinkt!!!
Da kann einem dann schon mal ne Sicherung durchbrennen.
Ist mir selbst schon sehr oft passiert ;-(
Eh man weiß was los ist sitzt man ganz schnell in ner Akutpsychatrie im Überwachungszimmer.
Im schlimmsten Falle fixiert....
Und das ist nicht gerade sehr angenehm!!! 
Also geh lieber freiwillig hin und hole Dir freiwillig Hilfe dann bist Du auf nem guten Weg ;-) 
Lg Stevie

----------


## Serious

> Hallo Serious, 
> hast Du Lust mir eine Frage zu beantworten? 
> Warum denkst Du, dass das Leben an sich sehr sinnlos ist?  
> LG

 
Ich sehe einfach keinen Sinn im Leben.. man wird geboren.. um dann ca 70-90 Jahre alles zu tun um nicht zu sterben? Wenn man nicht direkt den besten Job findet, macht man irgendeinen scheiß um an Essen zu kommen (geld)
und dann nach 70 Jahren wieder zu sterben.. das macht für mich überhaupt keinen Sinn. 
---- 
Das Thema Alkohol gibt es bei mir gar nicht. Da ich weder Bier noch sonst irgendeinen Alkohol trinke..
---
Was ich oben eigentlich noch schreiben wollte, ist dass ich auch gar kein interesse an Aufmerksamkeit habe..
Viele die Selbstmord begehen wollen ja einmal beachtet werden, und einen Abschiedsbrief mit ihren Gründen hinterlassen.. Ich dagegen möchte am liebsten einfach sterben.. ohne jegliche Hinterlassungen. Am liebsten wäre mir, ich wäre niemals geboren, dann könnte mich auch niemand vermissen.
Das hört sich alles total krank an.. Aber ich bin auch keiner der sich irgendwo unter ne Brücke setzt und na rumkummert.. Ich bin nicht hässlich, habe eigentlich einen guten Stich bei Frauen.. 
Aber dieser wille zu sterben ist sehr oft (zu oft) einfach viel größer als der Lebenswille.. 
Wo meldet man sich denn am besten um solch eine Therapie zu beginnen?

----------


## spokes

du kannst, wenn du willst, dich direkt an einen Psychologen wenden. Oder du redest erst mal mit deinen Hausarzt drüber. Oder mit einem Psychiater. Die machen dann eine Überweisung fertig.

----------


## Stevie780

du kannst auch wenn es sowas bei dir in der nähe gibt in eine psychatrische notfallambulanz zur krisenintervention gehen.

----------


## Fenchelknolle

Hallo Serious! 
Du hast es geschafft, dich hier im Forum mit deinen Gedanken über das Leben und das Lebenswerte oder Deprimierende in deinem Leben zu offenbaren. 
Das sind Gedanken, die einem tiefgründigen Menschen in seinem Leben wohl immer wieder mal kommen und es ist ja auch die Menschheitsfrage überhaupt, die schon viele Philosophen gestellt haben. Warum sind wir hier, was soll unser Leben, was hat das alles einen Sinn usw.? 
Du solltest unbedingt zu einem Psychotherapeuten in Behandlung gehen und dort in Gesprächen überprüfen, ob das so stimmt, was du denkst und fühlst, vielleicht neue Perspektiven in deinem Leben finden, damit du dein Leben leben kannst mit mehr Zufriedenheit und auch Dankbarkeit für dein Leben, das dir geschenkt wurde. Ob es dir gelingt, liegt auch mit daran, ob du Verantwortung für dein Leben übernehmen kannst und willst. 
Eine Psychotherapie kann dir helfen, deinen Standpunkt zu überprüfen, ggf. neue Wege zu finden und zu gehen, und wenn eine Depression vorliegt, dann können dir ggf. auch Medikamente helfen, aus dem Teufelskreis der niederziehenden Gedanken auszusteigen. 
Erst sollte mal eine Diagnostik anlaufen und dann eine Therapie beginnen. Sprich mit einem Arzt deines Vertrauens, z. B. Hausarzt, darüber, dass er dir eine Überweisung zu einem Facharzt schreibt oder geh gleich in eine psych. Notfallambulanz. Vielleicht können dir deine behandelnden Ärzte auch Tipps für erfahrene Therapeuten geben. 
Adressen von niedergelassenen Therapeuten bekommst du von deiner Krankenkasse, aber meist ist die Wartezeit lang. Deshalb zuerst darum kümmern. Anfangs hast du ein paar Stunden, um zu sehen, ob die Chemie stimmt zwischen euch und du Vertrauen aufbauen kannst. Erst dann wird eine Therapie beantragt von diesem/r Therapeuten/in. 
Ich wünsche dir, dass du für dein Leben (wieder) etwas findest, das dich am Leben hält, dir wieder Freude macht und es dir wertvoll erscheint, es zu leben. Den Schlüssel kannst du selbst finden, in dir selbst und über etwas, was gerade für dich und dein Leben entscheidend ist. Das ist ein spannender Prozess, wenn du dich darauf einlassen kannst. 
Für mich habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass man immer wieder neu Krisen im Leben bewältigen muss, dass es eine Herausforderung ist, der man sich stellen oder darin untergehen kann. Jede bewältigte Krise macht dich stärker und reicher an Erfahrung. Das ist ein ganz individueller Lebensschatz, den man anhäuft und den man ggf. an seine Kinder oder andere Menschen weitergibt, indem man sein Leben lebt.  
Vielleicht ist es das Geheimnis des Lebens, dass es einfach gelebt werden sollte, und jeder die Verantwortung dafür trägt, dass es letztendlich ein gutes ist. Aber eine Antwort musst du für dein Leben selbst finden. 
Es ist gut, über diese Lebensfragen nachzudenken und sich damit zu konfrontieren. Aber das solltest du nicht für dich alleine tun, sondern in Auseinandersetzung mit einem oder mehrerer Menschen, der/die dir zuhört/en und dich hinterfragt/en. Oft dreht sich das Karussell nur noch im Kopf, ohne einen Ausweg zu finden und dann geht der Abwärtstrend los. 
Mir haben auch Bücher geholfen, die sich mit diesen philosophischen und religiösen Lebensfragen beschäftigen. Vielleicht ist das auch was für dich? 
Alles Gute! LG!

----------


## kaya

Hallo serious, 
Du kannst Dich bei Deinem Hausarzt erkundigen, wie Du vorgehen solltest, oder Dich direkt an eine psychiatrische Notfallambulanz wenden.
Auf "normale" Termine bei Psychologen wartet man schon mal Wochen bis Monate. Das kommt für Dich aber nicht in Frage. 
Das "Leben" mehr ist, als essen, arbeiten und auf den Tod warten, weißt Du... 
Was ist letztes Jahr passiert, bevor diese Gedanken anfingen?

----------


## Serious

> Hallo serious, 
> Was ist letztes Jahr passiert, bevor diese Gedanken anfingen?

 Ich bin von meiner alten Schule runtergeflogen.. ohne jeglichen Abschluss.. und musste dann neu anfangen..
hab den Haupschulabschluss nachgeholt und im mom ist der Realabschluss dran.. jetzt hab ich vor kurzem eine Absage von der Schule bekommen auf die ich unbedingt wollte, für die es auch keine alternative gibt.. da kommen die Gedanken wieder extrem hoch..

----------


## kaya

> .. und musste dann neu anfangen..
> hab den Haupschulabschluss nachgeholt und im mom ist der Realabschluss dran.. jetzt hab ich vor kurzem eine Absage von der Schule bekommen auf die ich unbedingt wollte, für die es auch keine alternative gibt.. da kommen die Gedanken wieder extrem hoch..

 Du hast schon mal "neu angefangen": erstmal *Herzlichen Glückwunsch* zum Hauptschulabschluss! 
Was ist das für eine Schule, auf die Du unbedingt wolltest? Was ist Dein Berufswunsch? Und aus welcher Gegend kommst Du? - Die ersten zwei Zahlen Deiner Postleitzahl reichen als Hinweis.- 
Und glaub`mir: Alternativen gibt´s immer !  
Los komm, hier gibt´s genug Leute, die Dir denken helfen können...   
LG Vera 
PS: Hast Du Dich schon um einen Termin beim Psychologen/Psychiater gekümmert? Der hilft Dir auch denken, nur professioneller als wir...

----------


## Serious

> PS: Hast Du Dich schon um einen Termin beim Psychologen/Psychiater gekümmert? Der hilft Dir auch denken, nur professioneller als wir...

  nein habe ich noch nicht.. ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich das wirklich will.. kann man da einfach wieder aufhören wenn man das will? auch bei suizid gedanken?

----------


## spokes

natürlich kannst du immer aufhören.  
Naja, wenn der Psycologe/Psychiater meint, dass du akut Suizidgefährdet (also nicht nur reine Gedanken) bist, muss er natürlich reagieren.

----------


## josie

Hallo Serious!
Du hast jetzt aus eigener Kraft deinen Hauptschulabschluß geschafft, jetzt wirst Du doch nicht den "Kopf in den Sand stecken", weil Du 1 Absage bekommen hast.
Es wird immer wieder Absagen geben, da hilft nur eines, von vorne anfangen!   

> Was ist das für eine Schule, auf die Du unbedingt wolltest? Was ist Dein  Berufswunsch? Und aus welcher Gegend kommst Du? - Die ersten zwei  Zahlen Deiner Postleitzahl reichen als Hinweis.- 
> Und glaub`mir: Alternativen gibt´s immer !  
> Los komm, hier gibt´s genug Leute, die Dir denken helfen können...

 Nimm das Angebot von Kaya an und schreib, in was für eine Schule Du jetzt willst und laß dir helfen!
LG Josie

----------


## Fenchelknolle

> Und glaub`mir: Alternativen gibt´s immer !

 Hallo Serious! 
Scheitern ist kein Versagen, sondern die Chance, einen anderen Weg einzuschlagen!
Du hast den Hauptschulabschluss geschafft und nun bist du sogar auf dem Weg zum Realschulabschluss. 
Du kannst dich also doch durchbeißen, wenn es sein muss, oder? 
Auch wenn deine Wunschschule nicht in Erfüllung gehen sollte, wer weiß für was das gut ist. 
Orientiere dich auf den nächsten Schritt und mach das beste draus.  
Und geh das mit der Psychotherapie an, das wird dir weiter helfen, auch wenn du hier offene Ohren findest! 
LG!

----------


## marita2012

Hallo Unbekannter, 
ohne Deine Lebenssituation, Dein Alter etc. zu kennen, wird Dir hier niemand einen sinnvollen Rat geben können oder versuchen, die Problematik zu erkennen.
Eines ist aber ganz gewiss, hier kann Dir wirklich nur ein Fachmann helfen. Wenn Du einen guten Arzt gefunden hast,
erkennt dieser in  vielen Gesprächen heraus , was Dein "Trauma" ist oder ob Du einfach nur unglücklich bist (was wir alle irgendwann mal sind)
Eine professionelle Hilfe ist hier aber wirklich unabdingbar.
Nicht jede Depression geht mit Selbstmordgedanken einher.
Ich habe auch monatelang Depris gehabt - nicht ohne Grund -, da ich eine schwere Erkrankung diagnostiziert bekam.
Mir ging es lange sehr schlecht, aber an Selbstmord habe ich nicht gedacht. 
LG
Marita

----------


## kaya

> nein habe ich noch nicht.. ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich das wirklich will.. kann man da einfach wieder aufhören wenn man das will? auch bei suizid gedanken?

 Letzten Endes ist alles was Du tust oder lässt immer Deine Entscheidung...
Du bist für Dich verantwortlich, niemand sonst. Und wenn es für Dich wichtig ist, etwas zu verändern, musst Du selbst aktiv werden. 
Die Frage ist einfach, schaffst du es, gegen Deine Suizidgedanken eigene Bewältigungsstrategien zu entwickeln? 
Wer oder was bist Du? Ein Kämpfer, oder jemand, der sich einfach fallenlässt, und alles hinnimmt was passiert? 
Könntest Du Dir in Deinem Freundeskreis Unterstützung holen?

----------


## Serious

> Könntest Du Dir in Deinem Freundeskreis Unterstützung holen?

 Ja die habe ich per Zufall vor 2 Tagen bekommen.. Nachdem ich diesen Text hier verfasst habe, habe ich komischer weise einen sehr intensiven Kontakt mit einem Mädchen aus meiner Klasse.. Also da läuft nichts.. aber irgendwie stimmt da alles.. Sie vertraut mir ich vertraue ihr.. Sie hat mir eine Sache aus ihrem Leben erzählt die nur ihre Eltern und ihr Freund wissen.. 
Ich hab ihr danach alles erzählt was ich hier bereits geschrieben hab... Sie meinte, dass sie mich nicht alleine damit lässt und mich dabei unterstützt. Ich bin ihr sehr dankbar dafür und will sie auch nie wieder verlieren..  
Das was mich dann aber wieder sehr zurück wirft, ist dass sie nun extremen Stress mit ihrem Freund hat.. und das intensive schreiben und der Kontakt dafür verantwortlich ist.. Er sagt so dinge wie.. "was ist das für einer der mit vergebenen Mädchen schreibt"...  
Ich weiß da echt nicht mehr was ich machen soll.. :/ 
Ich bin übrigens 19.

----------


## kaya

Erstmal freue ich mich wirklich für Dich, dass Du dieses Mädchen kennengelernt hast. 
Dass diese "Beziehung" nicht stressfrei ist, ergibt sich aus dem Verhalten ihres Freundes, der natürlich irritiert ist. Versetz Dich mal in seine Lage. 
 Seine Frage, was Du für einer bist, könntest Du ganz einfach mit den Worten beantworten: jemand, der im Moment Unterstützung braucht und eine neue Freundin gefunden hat, die ihm helfen kann und will. Wobei der Begriff "Freundin" hier auch erst einmal nur Freundschaft bedeutet. 
Eine Beziehung die intakt ist, hält solche Situationen aus. 
Du könntest anbieten, dass Ihr Euch zu dritt zusammensetzt, um die Umstände zu klären. Dass das funktioniert, wage ich allerdings zu bezweifeln. Du müsstest erklären, warum Dir dieses Mädchen zurzeit so wichtig ist. 
Vielleicht lasst Ihr es einfach mal laufen, und wartet ab, was passiert. 
Du hast niemanden zu irgend etwas gezwungen, brauchst Dir dementsprechend auch keine Vorwürfe zu machen. 
Weißt Du was genial ist am Leben? Dass man oft genau dann die tollsten Menschen kennenlernt, wenn man sie braucht. 
Genieß die Zeit! Ich drücke Dir die Daumen... 
Wenn Du Lust hast, melde Dich zwischendurch mal... 
Ganz liebe Grüße

----------


## Serious

Da geht es schon los.. 
Er nimmt ihr Handy.. gibt sich als Sie aus.. fragt mich ob ich auf sie stehe.. natürlich beantworte ich das alles mit nein.. 
scheint ihn trotzdem alles nicht zu interessieren.. Er meint jetzt: "Wir sehen uns"  :Grin:  
naja ich warte ma auf den kleinen..  
Jedenfalls gibts jetzt richtig gut stress und ich bin der Grund dafür... nervt mich ganzschön an wieder alles hier..

----------


## kaya

Und... wie geht´s jetzt weiter? 
Wie reagiert das Mädchen auf die Aktionen ihres Freundes? 
Was willst Du machen, bzw. wie wichtig ist Dir das Ganze?

----------


## Serious

sie hat sich seitdem bei niemandem gemeldet.. Weder bei mir noch bei ihrem beiden besten Freundinnen.. 
Ich habe keine ahnung was da grade los ist.. 
Heute war sie auch nicht in der Schule.. Mal schauen was morgen ist.

----------


## kaya

Gibt´s was Neues? 
Und -viel wichtiger- wie geht´s Dir?

----------


## Serious

Nein in der Sicht nix neues..  
Mir geht es eigentlich ganz gut.. ich glaube dass ich mich in jemanden verliebt habe  :Smiley:  
Hab mir der Person sehr guten Kontakt aber sie weiß davon nichts.. mal schauen wie das weiter geht..  
Ich wollte euch (dir kaya) auch hier mal sehr danken dass du dich so dafür interessierst  :Smiley: 
Mir hilft sehr hier jeden Abend mal reinzuschauen und wie in nem Tagebuch meine Gedanken frei zu geben.. 
Dankeschön  :Smiley:

----------


## kaya

Sich zu verlieben ist eine Super-Therapie gegen Depressionen... 
Und gehört  als sehr wichtiger, zu ergänzender Punkt in Deine Aufzählung zum Thema "Sinn des Lebens": 
arbeiten, essen, *sich verlieben* und später (sehr viel später) irgendwann mal sterben...
Dementsprechend machst Du -zumindest meiner Meinung nach- alles richtig.  
Hört sich das nur so an, oder hast Du Dich in ein anderes Mädchen verliebt, als in das, von dem wir in den letzten Tagen geschrieben haben?  
Und: gern geschehen...

----------


## Serious

Ja das ist ein anderes mädchen  :Smiley:  
und ich fühle mich sehr wohl in ihrer Nähe.. Mal schauen was draus wird  :Smiley:

----------


## kaya

:s_thumbup:  :s_thumbup:  :s_thumbup:  
Musste mir gerade noch ein paar Daumen leihen, weil ich nur zwei zum Drücken hab´....   
Wünsche Dir bei dem tollen Wetter ganz viele Schmetterlinge im Bauch... Oder doch besser Flugzeuge?  :emot22_thinking:

----------


## Serious

> Musste mir gerade noch ein paar Daumen leihen, weil ich nur zwei zum Drücken hab´....   
> Wünsche Dir bei dem tollen Wetter ganz viele Schmetterlinge im Bauch... Oder doch besser Flugzeuge?

 
ich melde mich dann auch nochmal  :Smiley:  
mit dem mädchen läuft es gut.. wir telefonieren im mom jeden abend bis zu 5 stunden.. 
Läuft alles im moment ganz gut  :Smiley:

----------


## kaya

Super, ich wünsche Dir alles Gute, auch für Deine Schule/Ausbildung...
Ich denke, Du brauchst uns jetzt erstmal nicht mehr  :zd_bye_3_cut:

----------


## no life

Hallo,
mein Name ist Alex und ich bin 29 Jahre alt.Ich wollte kein neues Thema eröffnen weil dieses Thema ganz gut zu meinem passt.Besser gesagt es trifft den Nagel auf dem Kopf..
Ich lebe seit nun schon mehreren Jahren mit starken Selbsthass,immer größeren Panikschüben,Zwängen und eben immer stärker und öfter auftretenden Suizidgedanken.Ich habe vor ein paar Jahren mal versucht zu einem Doc zu gehen bekam aber keinen Termin.Damals war ich kurz davor mein Leben zu beenden.Das hat mein Vetrauen in diese Sache sehr geschwächt.Ich bin single und beruflich läuft es sehr gut bei mir..Ich bin schon mit 16 aus dem Elternhaus gezogen um weit weg mein (berufliches) Leben selbst in die Hand zu nehmen.Rückblickend denke ich das das für mich wohl viel zu früh war.Heute denke ich fast täglich über das sterben nach und meine Gedanken werden dabei immer konkreter.Diese Gedanken entstehen aus einer puren unzufriedenheit mit meinem Leben die mit der Frage endet,warum lebe ich?Durch die zwei sozialen Mittelpunkte in meinem Leben verlor ich Freunde aus meiner Jugendzeit und habe es gleichzeitig nie geschafft mir in meinem neuen Lebensumfeld welche anzueignen.Dadurch entwickelte sich eine Wut auf die Gesellschaft der ich dann nur noch ablehnend entgegen trete.Was wieder dazu führt das ich einsam bleibe...Es ist ein Teufelskreis..Ich versuche diese Einsamkeit seit etwa 5 Jahren mit mehr oder weniger bedeutungslosen Sex zu überspielen.Was mich dazu gebracht hat heute keine echten Gefühle mehr aufbauen zu können.Ja und wenn ich dann mal wieder 3 Tage allein zu Hause rum sitze und merke das niemand aber wirklich niemand sich einmal für mich interessiert dann frage ich mich,wenn das das Leben sein soll,was soll mir dann die Angst vor dem Tode noch nehmen..Man fühlt jeden Tag wie klein und bedeutungslos man ist.Gerade als Mann bist du gleich ein Verlierer..Deswegen bin ich ein perfekter Schauspieler geworden weil niemand in meinem Umfeld etwas davon merkt was in mir vorgeht..
Ich wünsche allen einen schönen Abend.. 
no life..

----------


## kaya

Hallo Alex, 
wie lange willst Du noch warten, bis Du Dir professionelle Hilfe holst? 
So, wie Du schreibst, bist Du akut gefährdet und kannst jederzeit in eine psychiatrische Notfallambulanz gehen. 
Wir können in diesem Forum keine 24 Stunden Betreuung gewährleisten und haben -leider- auch keine Psychologen oder Psychiater unter den Teilnehmern. Akute Suizidgefährdung ist ein Thema, dass in die Hände von Fachleuten gehört. 
Dein berufliches Leben hast Du gut in den Griff bekommen, dann kümmer Dich jetzt bitte darum, dass das auch mit dem Rest Deines Lebens klappt.  
Vielleicht helfen Dir auf dem Weg Tipps aus diesem Forum: Stiftung Deutsche Depressionshilfe 
Ich drücke Dir die Daumen... 
LG und gute Besserung...

----------

